# UK/Irish nurses who now work as a nurse in OZ



## blonid (Jan 3, 2010)

Greetings

I am a newly qualified nurse (8mts in) working in oncology. I trained in the UK and like many nurses have thought about working in Australia since I started training. I would like another years experience in the UK before I travel but obviously at 35 I am thinking I should be doing this sooner rather than later. I will be travelling with my daughter 18 and partner. I would like to hear from other nurses who mad the move to work and any advice you can share. Also especially from any nurse who worked in OZ as a newly qualified.

Many thanks
Blonid


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

We do have a few members who are nurses, hopefully they will be able to give you the info you're after.

Dolly


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Blonid+
One of our midwives came 8 months ago newly qualified and is just working out her Graduate year, they do this after qualifying to consolidate their training which is a lot easier and less intense than ours, however they gave her a job and she is now a permamnant resident so once she has a couple of years experience at our hospital she can work where she wants, got the first job she applied for so i don't think being newly qualified is a barr I came through health staff recruitment they were very good, ask for Cathy tell her Jacqui from the Northern sent you lol Good Luck and make that move xx


----------



## blonid (Jan 3, 2010)

jabba said:


> Hey Blonid+
> One of our midwives came 8 months ago newly qualified and is just working out her Graduate year, they do this after qualifying to consolidate their training which is a lot easier and less intense than ours, however they gave her a job and she is now a permamnant resident so once she has a couple of years experience at our hospital she can work where she wants, got the first job she applied for so i don't think being newly qualified is a barr I came through health staff recruitment they were very good, ask for Cathy tell her Jacqui from the Northern sent you lol Good Luck and make that move xx


Hi Jabba
Thanks for your reply.
I will look into this- I am now 12mts qualified but I get so frustrated as a nurse in the UK when I am trying to build my skills and it takes so long. due to staff shortages. I am still doing my bloods and have yet to be assessed can you believe that! I would'nt embarrass myself by going for a job where I am not signed off my bloods!!!! Not sure how the Australians woud feel about that!! I am planning on going to brisbane fo 4 week next year to check the place out. Thanks again.


----------



## IrishNurse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Blonid

I'm new to all this and I'm just wondering if you travelled out to Brisbane and how it went. I'm actually heading back to college next yr as a mature student to study Nursing with the hope of moving myself and my family out to Oz. I'm 35 now so am all too aware of that cut off age of 45! Can anyone tell me what is required for Irish nurses to work in Oz, is there equivalency exams I need to sit. I saw Jabba mention someone doing a graduate year there so would love some info on that. I am so excited about the prospect of moving to Oz, I took my son there backpacking when he was just 15 months old and just felt that's where I was meant to be! I then dragged my husband out there 2 years ago to get married and he then fell in love with it, as I knew he would. My sons also keen (so far, he's only 11) to move so fingers crossed it will all go well. We have tons of friends and family already out there so the transition would be a little easier for us. We're actually off out again in 3 weeks and are counting the days. It will be a little different this time as the reality is, with me becoming a nurse, it's not just a dream, we can actually do it so it makes it that bit more exciting! Ok I've rather rambled a bit but any advice, guidance, direction pointing from anyone I woould really appreciate :-D


----------



## blonid (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Irishnurse

I am heading out in March so will let you know what I think of the place! The only advice I can give you in that they accept newly qualifieds in certain hospitals. As for your age- I worry about my own age and lack of money but if your willing to go on a 4 yr working visa and then apply for citizenship thats one way of doing this.

My partner wont dream of lleaving unless we have state sponcership and I have yet to figue out how this works. I guess I will have the holiday first and then see how it goes.

Good luck with all your training.
x






I'm new to all this and I'm just wondering if you travelled out to Brisbane and how it went. I'm actually heading back to college next yr as a mature student to study Nursing with the hope of moving myself and my family out to Oz. I'm 35 now so am all too aware of that cut off age of 45! Can anyone tell me what is required for Irish nurses to work in Oz, is there equivalency exams I need to sit. I saw Jabba mention someone doing a graduate year there so would love some info on that. I am so excited about the prospect of moving to Oz, I took my son there backpacking when he was just 15 months old and just felt that's where I was meant to be! I then dragged my husband out there 2 years ago to get married and he then fell in love with it, as I knew he would. My sons also keen (so far, he's only 11) to move so fingers crossed it will all go well. We have tons of friends and family already out there so the transition would be a little easier for us. We're actually off out again in 3 weeks and are counting the days. It will be a little different this time as the reality is, with me becoming a nurse, it's not just a dream, we can actually do it so it makes it that bit more exciting! Ok I've rather rambled a bit but any advice, guidance, direction pointing from anyone I woould really appreciate :-D[/QUOTE]


----------



## UnaStillwater (Jul 27, 2011)

*Looking for Irish nurses working in Australia!*

Hi there,

I'm working with a communications company, Stillwater Communications, in Dublin. We're working with ICE Nursing Recruitment group who have recently announced 200 new nursing posts in New South Wales. As part of the publicity campaign, we're looking for Irish nurses who have relocated to Australia to work there who would be happy to do interview for papers, radio etc. If you'd be happy to help us out, or know someone who would, please reply!

Many thanks,

Úna Ní Chárthaigh


----------

